# IPV6 Quando?

## guerro

Dal titolo credo si campisca il dubbio amletico:

Quando è conveniente utilizzare un sistema che si basa su IPV6 e quando invece conviene rimanere sul IPV4?  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

allo stato attuale, se non erro, IPv6 non ha ancora raggiunto la piena maturità.

quello che è certo è che internet è ancora IPv4. i provider, in particolare, lo sono. quindi non ha senso implementare IPv6, perché qualora lo facessi verresti incanalato in un tunnel IPv6-to-IPv4 all'atto della connessione perdendo istantaneamente i vataggi dell'uso di IPv6.

otteresti anche lo sgradevole effetto di introdurre un grosso overhead già a livello IP, generando quindi un consistente spreco di banda.

IPv6 lo puoi usare nelle tue LAN, se sono tutte IPv6 (ma che senso ha?) e puoi sfruttarlo efficacemente se il tuo provider ti offre quel tipo di connettività (ma attenzione: che si tratti di un vero IPv6 e non di un tunnel IPv6-to-IPv4!)

----------

## Luca89

Qua parlano di 2025 circa, da parte mia, finchÃ© non verrÃ  utilizzato dai provider ipv6 resterÃ² su ipv4 e disabiliterÃ² la use "ipv6".

----------

## guerro

Grazie 1000 per le preziosissime considerazioni e delucidazioni.   :Smile: 

Credo proprio che allora rimarrò su IPV4 ancora per un bel po'.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mi viene in mente un caso in cui l'ipv6 può essere conveniente: fastweb. Con un ipv6 puoi tranquillamente essere raggiungibile anche all'esterno della loro rete

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> mi viene in mente un caso in cui l'ipv6 può essere conveniente: fastweb. Con un ipv6 puoi tranquillamente essere raggiungibile anche all'esterno dall'esterno della loro rete

 

non penso proprio. come potresti?

loro assegnano indirizzi IP privati. sei sempre sotto NAT e gli indirizzi privati non sono raggiungibili da quelli pubblici

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

gli indirizzi privati sono ipv4. Con ipv6 tramite tunnel come quello che fornisce (forniva?) sideralis penso sia possibile accedervi dall'esterno senza problemi

----------

## .:chrome:.

beh... se entri con un tunnel il fatto di avere IPv4 o IPv6 non ti cambia niente, non trovi?  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

trovami un tunnel ipv4 gratuito che ti permetta di accedere a fastweb dall'esterno..  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> trovami un tunnel ipv4 gratuito che ti permetta di accedere a fastweb dall'esterno.. 

 

ho capito cosa intendi, ma quello che dico io è che sempre di tunnel si tratta.

da questo punto di vista che differenza c'è tra usare IPv4 o IPv6? nessuna, non trovi?

----------

## Guglie

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Qua parlano di 2025 circa, da parte mia, finchÃ© non verrÃ  utilizzato dai provider ipv6 resterÃ² su ipv4 e disabiliterÃ² la use "ipv6".

 

essendoci la possibilità che l'introduzione di ipv6 avvenga abbastanza "di botto" io non consiglierei di disabilitare la flag ipv6 per poi doversi compilare mezzo world quando succederà   :Wink: 

mh.. cmq fino a 1 anno fa l'avevo disabiitata pure io..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Non penso verrà "di botto", essendo un cambiamento IMHO rivoluzionario verremo tutti avvisati per tempo!  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Ho gestito per anni uno dei maggiori tunnel broker ipv6 in fastweb per utenti comuni. Le possibilita' sono parecchie, e' possibile delegare un ip per ogni macchina e avere le macchine riconoscibili univocamente all'interno della rete fastweb e all'esterno, in protocollo ipv6. A me i vantaggi paiono tantissimi e lampanti, il fatto che avevamo svariate centinaia di utenti attivi mi fa pensare che non e' inutile.

Federico

----------

## thewally

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non penso verrà "di botto", essendo un cambiamento IMHO rivoluzionario verremo tutti avvisati per tempo! 

 

Concordo pienamente  :Smile: 

In qualsiasi caso, non mi spaventa più ricompilarmi il world. Questo almeno per le mie macchine personali... per i server preferisco mantere la USE attiva, per non perdere tempo in futuro  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

solo una domanda:

allo stato attuale delle cose a chi serve ipv6?

nel senso... a gente come me che si connette ad internet con fastweb servono i moduli relativi all'ipv6 nel kernel o si possono levare tranquillamente?

----------

## Luca89

Forse è meglio parlarne qui visto che già il tema è aperto

----------

## lavish

Grazie Luca89  :Smile: 

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto del thread aperto da inspiron

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> a gente come me che si connette ad internet con fastweb servono i moduli relativi all'ipv6 nel kernel o si possono levare tranquillamente?

 

sì

----------

## gutter

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   a gente come me che si connette ad internet con fastweb servono i moduli relativi all'ipv6 nel kernel o si possono levare tranquillamente? 
> 
> sì

 

Si che si possono levare  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*    *inspiron wrote:*   a gente come me che si connette ad internet con fastweb servono i moduli relativi all'ipv6 nel kernel o si possono levare tranquillamente? 
> 
> sì 
> 
> Si che si possono levare 

 

ehm... giusto... grazie gutter.

devo assolutamente smettere di dare risposte telegrafiche

----------

## GiRa

IPv6 non entrerà certo "di botto" ed anzi con il nuovo IPSEC (compatibilissimo IPv4) si pensa che verrà spostato ancora più in là.

L'unica speranza per avere IPv6 in giro saranno i cellulari, se andranno su IP si renderà necessario l'aggiornamento alla versione 6.

Resta il fatto che nessuno è favorevole allo spegnere e riaccendere Internet   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> IPv6 non entrerà certo "di botto" ed anzi con il nuovo IPSEC (compatibilissimo IPv4) si pensa che verrà spostato ancora più in là.
> 
> 

 

Potresti spiegarmi meglio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   IPv6 non entrerà certo "di botto" ed anzi con il nuovo IPSEC (compatibilissimo IPv4) si pensa che verrà spostato ancora più in là. 
> 
> Potresti spiegarmi meglio?

 

una caratteristica importante di IPv6, forse la più importante e ovviamente la meno nota, è la sicurezza.

IPv6 implementa già nativamente quelle funzioni che con IPv4 sono implementabili sono ricorrendo ad IPSEC, che non è parte del protocollo, ma un qualcosa "in più" che ognuno deve andarsi ad implementare a mano su tutti i sistemi ove lo desidera.

IPv6, dal momento che integra già queste funzionalità, non necessita di alcun intervento per portare in sicurezza lo stack TCP/IP.

IPSEC possiamo quidi considerarlo come un'aggiunta a IPv4, ed è un complesso insieme di tecnologie in perenne e costante revisione.

le nuove versioni cercano di rendere sempre più efficiente e performante il sistema [*] e questo continuo progresso rende sempre meno urgente l'introduzione di un nuovo componente nello stack che risolva alla base questi problemi, come farebbe appunto IPv6.

[*] che allo stato attuale genera non pochi problemi a livello principalmente di gestione delle congestioni del traffico, e poi ci sono gli ovvi e noti problemi di compatibilitàLast edited by .:chrome:. on Sat Dec 02, 2006 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GiRa

Nulla da aggiungere  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Questo mi era chiaro  :Wink:  ma non credo che il solo problema (ed a mio avviso principale) di IPv4 sia la sicurezza.

L'odierna evoluzione di dispositivi always-on ha portato alla necessità di indirizzi e il futuro non si prospetta roseo   :Confused: 

----------

## GiRa

E questo è chiaro. Ma allora cos'è che non capivi?

----------

## gutter

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> E questo è chiaro. Ma allora cos'è che non capivi?

 

Mi era sembrato di capire che un qualche modo IPSEC avrebbe risolto il problema dell'indirizzamento  :Wink: 

Pardon.

----------

